# Eating bugs and grubs



## Bunnyskinner (Jan 26, 2014)

Having eaten woodlice on a recent bivvy trip I am now hooked on the idea of trying other treats nature has to offer. Anyone got any tips on what the British woods has to offer and how to prepare it? 

Sent from my LT30p using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not very familiar with the wild life in your part of the world, but as a general rule stay away from brightly colored Insects and insects that are hairy. Also avoid eating insects like Leeches, Roaches and other nasty's as they carry some pretty bad diseases. The most common Insects found almost every where are Ants, Worms, Crickets, Grass Hoppers and wood Grubs. For Worms drop them into some cold water and they will "purge" and the add to soups or stews and forget them. For Crickets and Grass Hoppers remove the wings and legs and the grasp the head with one hand, the Thorax with the other, twist the head and pull and the "guts" will come away with the head. Collecting Ants is a pain so I generally stick with the large Carpenter Ant, and again just add to soups or stews. Ants can also be added to boiling water, crushed up and then strained out, with the addition of some sweetener, and allowed to cool, you end up with a lemonade like drink. All of these insects can be eaten raw, but I don't recommend it, as Insects can and do carry Parasites. Roast, boil or Broil and your good to go. One last thing, go on line and get the book "Survival Guide to Edible Insects" by Fred Demara. Remember foraging for Insects is labor intensive and burns a lot of calories, don't wait until you're half starved to gather food, and a survival situation is not the time to try to overcome food prejudices. Good luck and happy foraging.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I would like a list of non-poisonous insects.
http://preparedforthat.com/edible-insects-a-list-of-insects-you-can-eat/
http://www.secretsofsurvival.com/survival/top-10-edible-insects.html
http://preparedforthat.com/simple-guide-eating-insects-survival/
http://www.myfamilysurvivalplan.com/eating-bugs-to-survive-30-bugs-you-can-eat-when-shtf/

A lot of these site have some of the same information, but most have some different stuff.
I see this as need to know, but like killing someone with my bare hands.
Good to know, but I will not do it until I am FORCED to do it.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Start right away*

If you ever find yourself in a survival situation, start eating the bait right away.

Do not waist time trying to catch a big fish or animal and after becoming debilitated from hunger, only then eating worms and crickets.

Do not sit huddled in your shelter through a pouring rain and then go without water all day. catch and drink the rain water when you can get it.

Don't sweat when it is cold.

Learn to navigate and always have a lay of the land in your head.

Take time to stop and think so that you make rational decisions rather than charging blindly forth hoping to find your way out.

Do not discard anything you have with you. You are throwing away assets to survival.

Learn how to make a fire now when it is not essential to your survival.

This stuff sounds stupid but these are common mistakes that kill people.


----------



## Bunnyskinner (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks guys some good tips there! 

Sent from my LT30p using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Ya'll eat all the bugs-n-grubs you want. I'll eat the bears, birds, fish, snakes, and other critters that eat the bugs-n-grubs.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Wood lice...also known as a pill bug or a "rolly polly".








I'm pretty adventurous when it comes to trying new food, but wood lice don't look all that appetizing to me.

By the way, I just learned that the wood louse is not a bug. At least, it is not an insect. It is a crustacean. So, I suppose you could just think of it as a tiny shrimp or crayfish, right? Some of them resemble shrimp.










Here is one that lives in the water. It is the parasite on the larger fish.









Mmmmmmm.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tacitus said:


> Wood lice...also known as a pill bug or a "rolly polly".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I've been a hunter/gatherer for nearly 50 years and have eaten just about everything from A to Z, but I just learned some thing new. I did not know that a Rolly Polly was a Crustacean. Can't wait for Spring so I can collect a big bowl of land Shrimp sauté in butter and garlic. LOL. Thank you for teaching an old dog a new trick.


----------



## Bunnyskinner (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes you are quite right Tacitus they do taste just like prawns, and yes they are part of the crustaceans family. The reason I chose those was because I you tubed them and when I heard they taste of prawns I thought it was a win win! Easy to find, easy to identify, tastes good and super quick to cook. 

Sent from my LT30p using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar "Bug" Cooker*

I met a gentleman a few years ago at one of our solar cooking demonstrations who told me that his daughter made solar "bug" catcher/cookers that they set out in the jungles, or clearings in the jungle, of a Central American Country where she was working with the indigenous people.

I never saw the cooker, but he explained it to me, and it was in the form of a funnel style solar cooker, but with a design that allowed the bugs to crawl onto the panels and then they would slide into the cooking compartment from which they could not escape and so they end up getting solar cooked. And then the people would eat the bugs that they found in the contraptions.

I assume they discarded the ones that were not edible, or used them for other purposes.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Ya'll eat all the bugs-n-grubs you want. I'll eat the bears, birds, fish, snakes, and other critters that eat the bugs-n-grubs.


I'm with you, pal!

I admit that I've eaten a couple bugs by mistake (inhaled many a mosquito, had more than a few moths fly into my mouth while eating at the campfire, and chewed up a few spiders at night before I woke the rest of the way up to realize what I had just done...), but doing it intentionally is something I just can't bring myself to look forward to....

Andrew Zimmern, I'm *not!*

I suppose it beats starving, but then again, if that's all there's left to look forward to..... Screw it... I'm outta' here.....


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

*My sentiments, exactly...*



mosquitomountainman said:


> *Ya'll eat all the bugs-n-grubs you want. I'll eat the bears, birds, fish, snakes, and other critters that eat the bugs-n-grubs*.


DITTO!!!



Outpost said:


> I'm with you, pal!
> 
> I admit that I've eaten a couple bugs by mistake (inhaled many a mosquito, had more than a few moths fly into my mouth while eating at the campfire, and chewed up a few spiders at night before I woke the rest of the way up to realize what I had just done...), but doing it intentionally is something I just can't bring myself to look forward to....
> 
> ...


Man, been down that road a few times myself with unintentionally munching critters...always seems to leave a bitter after-taste...guess that's our clue that it might not be a good idea to eat them raw.

I did go as far as bookmarking the links to the 4 references above after a quick scan for base-info...just to keep an open mind...more knowledge for the noggin', anyway...if times get REALLY desperate, and I'm not ready to just lay down and give up...LOL!!!

BTW, thanks for links, crabapple!!!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

If there are bugs around there are bigger animals around too. I think anyone thinking about eating bugs is either too lazy or uneducated to find something decent to eat. In a worst case scenerio I'd eat grass before bugs.


----------



## Bunnyskinner (Jan 26, 2014)

Or perhaps have some more balls! Humans can't digest grass! Think you are the uneducated one here oldasrocks! 

Sent from my LT30p using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

oldasrocks said:


> If there are bugs around there are bigger animals around too. I think anyone thinking about eating bugs is either too lazy or uneducated to find something decent to eat. In a worst case scenerio I'd eat grass before bugs.


There's nothing indecent about eating bugs. They're common table fare in many cultures. As far as being lazy ... gathering enough bugs for a meal would take a lot of work IMO.

What we eat is almost completely defined by culture. Foods I wouldn't care for are considered a delicacy in other countries. I'm sure they have the same distaste for some of the things we eat.

And bunny skinner is correct that our digestive systems don't do grass well.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> DITTO!!!
> 
> Man, been down that road a few times myself with unintentionally munching critters...always seems to leave a bitter after-taste...guess that's our clue that it might not be a good idea to eat them raw.
> 
> I did go as far as bookmarking the links to the 4 references above after a quick scan for base-info...just to keep an open mind...more knowledge for the noggin', anyway...if times get REALLY desperate, and I'm not ready to just lay down and give up...LOL!!!


There's a lot of stuff I can do that would make some folks blow chunks just thinking about...... and I sure have *no* problem with anyone for doing it.... I know it's just me..... but *DAMN*.......!


----------

